# Hendrik DeCock



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 11, 2006)

Hendrik DeCock (April 12, 1801 - November 14, 1842), Dutch Reformed minister, was the "father of the Secession of 1834." 

He was among the co-authors of the famous 1834 Act of Secession.

He was also one of a long line of Dutch Reformed synods and ministers who upheld exclusive psalmody, including Wilhemus Ã  Brakel, Abraham Van de Velde, Dort (1578), Middelburg (1581), and Gravenhage (1586). His most famous contribution to the cause of psalmody is _The So-Called Evangelical Hymns the Darling of the Enraptured and Misled Multitude in the Synodical Reformed Church and even by some of God's children from blindness, because they were drunk with the wine of her fornication, further tested, weighed and found wanting, Yes, in conflict with all our Forms of Unity and the Word of God_ (1835).

[Edited on 4-12-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]

[Edited on 9-11-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 29, 2006)

More biographical information found here.


----------

